#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  ANSI HI 9.6.6 Pump Piping

## Abo Khaled

Please help for this standard

ANSI HI 9.6.6 Pump Piping

Greetings 



Abo KhaledSee More: ANSI HI 9.6.6 Pump Piping

----------


## masoud123

Please Share HI 9.6.6 "Rotodynamic Pumps for Pump Piping".

----------


## marwanab

Your help in finding this standard is appreciated.  Looking forward to seeing it here!

----------


## engineer79

ansi/hi 9.6.6-2009

i only have the zapped copy:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## martin ruben

Tank you very much  Engineer 79. 
Do you have ANSI HI 9.6.8?
Best Regards
Martin

----------


## FOFING

Could someone share the HI 9.6.6 "Rotodynamic Pumps for Pump Piping" please, i need it

----------


## ashraf_1969

Link is dead. Please upload again.

----------

